# Riverside Pool, Erith SE London.



## nursepayne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Had a looks around the Riverside Pool of Erith in South East London a few weeks ago with Rez who kindly assured me I probably wasn't going to get my kidneys nicked .
It's in a pretty run down area of South East London, and not the kind of place you'd want to walk into a bunch of kids smashing the place up.
A couple of years back a 67 year old man was murdered by a gang of 10-13 year old kids who started throwing rocks at him whilst he was playing cricket with his son in one of the courts that were part of the centre!
In any event I didn't read about this until after my explore there.Grim stuff.

http://www.contaminationzone.com/Gallery59.php

Payno~~
















Thanks to Rez for posing like the Death Reaper :thumb


----------



## smileysal (Aug 12, 2008)

That seems like a narrow, shallow pool NP, and a low roof too.

Excellent pics as usual. Like seeing them all in Black and White, makes them more atmospheric.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## chelle (Aug 12, 2008)

*Omg*

Jeez Nurse Payne,this looks very grimm indeed.Well done for getting out in one piece to tell the tale.


----------



## ems_x (Feb 27, 2009)

*So sad*

Hi, 
I live near this pool, grown up going here did my swimming lessons and have some happy mermiores of this place, and it is so sad to see it in this state. it was never the state of the art pool and the slide and now and again an inflatable was about the only amusments they did, but still its all the litle yobs with nothing better to do with there time, go and smash it to bits. Nice to see some pics tho! Thanks

Emma


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 27, 2009)

how bloomin awsome i soo wants to see an empty pool

amazing pics as allways


----------

